# study shows that less than 5% of male between age 25 to 29 are virgins



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the average age Americans lose their virginities (defined here as vaginal sexual intercourse) is 17.1 for both men and women. The CDC also reports that virgins make up 12.3 percent of females and 14.3 percent of males aged 20 to 24. That number drops below 5 percent for both male and female virgins aged 25 to 29 and goes as low as 0.3 percent for virgins aged 40 to 44.

life is good


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

How do you even accurately test for virginity?


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

2Milk said:


> How do you even accurately test for virginity?


Yeah. The numbers are bound to be skewed if it's self-report data.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep, everything is coming up minimized.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

SAS is the one place (besides wizard chan) where you can find true 1 percenters. I feel so unique.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

That unarguably makes me more of a unique snowflake by the day, what's not to like?


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm glad I removed myself from that bracket...just two months ago, I was part of that percent, whew


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Look at the positives:



> 5 percent for both male and female virgins aged 25 to 29 and goes as low as 0.3 percent for virgins aged 40 to 44.


Pretty big percentage lose it between 29 and 40!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

So does that mean gay and lesbian people are virgins? At least there's no worries about genital eating STDs if that makes you feel better.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

2Milk said:


> How do you even accurately test for virginity?


ask if you have a sas account.


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

I was about to say stop obsessing over sex but that would make me a hypocrite.. Well, just don't obsess over losing your virginity. If I was a virgin I wouldn't wanna lose it just to not be a virgin anymore. I'd wanna lose it to experience such a romantic and passionate sexual closeness..


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Look at the positives:
> 
> Pretty big percentage lose it between 29 and 40!


thats way too late anyway lmfao


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Look at the positives:
> 
> Pretty big percentage lose it between 29 and 40!


Thats me ops


----------



## pcrepairman (Feb 14, 2016)

Had sex when I was in junior high, though I am still considered a loser by many. You shouldn't look for a partner to fill a gap anyway, you need to find out what gets you going. Me I like computers a lot, the only vehicle of communication I get to ride on, though high percentage of my clients are dudes and the females who hire me ain't my type or are married. *Shrugs*


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

monotonous said:


> That number drops below 5 percent for both male and female virgins aged 25 to 29 and goes as low as 0.3 percent for virgins aged 40 to 44.


If 5% of 25-29s are virgins and only 0.3% of 40-44s, that means 94% of 29 year old virgins have sex before they turn 40. As a 29 year old virgin, shouldn't you be happy to read that? The odds are very overwhelmingly in your favor.

In anecdotal support of those statistics, it held true for me.



SaladDays said:


> thats way too late anyway lmfao


When (well, if) you grow up, you won't care what didn't happen in your 20s.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Paul said:


> If 5% of 25-29s are virgins and only 0.3% of 40-44s, that means 94% of 29 year old virgins have sex before they turn 40. As a 29 year old virgin, shouldn't you be happy to read that? The odds are very overwhelmingly in your favor.


Ahhh, that feeling when you know you're a statistical outlier within a statistical outlier.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> Look at the positives:
> 
> Pretty big percentage lose it between 29 and 40!


Or they're killing themselves and no longer being part of the data.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

People that aren't physically capable of sex are also apart of that percentile.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

The obsession with losing your virginity that people have on here really gets tiresome. I say this as being part of that club. But I mean really, what is your point? Most people have lost their virginity by their late teens or late 20s as these statistics shows. So what? It is hard for SA virgin guys, we get it. Minority within the minority. Now maybe instead of whining about it, why not try and change it if it bothers you so much?


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Interesting. For a lot of those guys after the age of 30 it must finally dawn on them how unique they are, and so they eventually resort to prostitutes to lose their virginity (Nothing wrong with that imo). I'll probably be in the same situation unless I radically change myself.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Thread title says males but the report says it's for both males and females. So much for the fallacy the MGTOW misogynists have about finding a sex partner for females being easy.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

A minority within a minority is a very good way of describing it, @chaosherz.

A big percentage of those left behind between the ages of 29 and 40 may lose it, but I can say here and now I'll still be amongst the minority left over. I've seen enough evidence over the last near-15 years since being on the 'dating market' as such to know that other people have me set, as default, to 'ignore'.

Besides, if you do lose it later on in life, that must also be gutting - as you know you'll forever be classed as a 'late bloomer'. It's just another stigma held against people like us. In a lot of cases we actually bloomed at the correct time. The fact that we're 'late' isn't necessarily our fault, although regular people. It 'takes two to tango' and if the second member doesn't want to even know you or offer you the same positive vibes as other males get as standard, what are you supposed to do exactly? Not only that, I know if there was a remote chance of ever losing my virginity, I'd be, as things stand, more than 14 years behind everyone else of my age group. The longer time goes on, the more years are added, of course. I'll always have that 'missed' decade and a half (almost). I already feel cheated out of a basic life progression as it is&#8230;



nubly said:


> Thread title says males but the report says it's for both males and females. So much for the fallacy the MGTOW misogynists have about finding a sex partner for females being easy.


Sorry, but tarring MGTOW as being 'misogynists' is unfair with all due respect. Many people are quick to judge them without actually reading their arguments through. I'm not saying I agree with everything they say, but they really do make some excellent points.

Women having an easier time is already starting to make itself known in the national press and in numerous articles:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...far-promiscuous-men-says-shock-new-study.html

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...women-have-more-sexual-partners-than-men.html

http://www.marieclaire.co.uk/news/health/290456/women-have-more-sexual-partners-than-men-just.html

http://metro.co.uk/2015/12/13/we-know-how-much-sex-you-had-this-year-5563056/

http://www.returnofkings.com/76042/...rms-that-women-lie-about-their-sexual-history

I have little doubt that this issue will continue to grow and it's just very unfortunate we're the first generation of men who are seeing this - especially if you're a quieter male like myself who's simply ignored regardless of effort. Give it another 10 or 15 years and what we see above will be considerably more widespread. I think only then will be begin to see a fairer dating game, with at least some balance restored. If not, an increasing amount of men will turn to MGTOW and there will be an ever dwindling number of single men making themselves available as they know only certain types of men stand a chance of having success.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Paul said:


> When (well, if) you grow up, you won't care what didn't happen in your 20s.


Right because sex is irrelevant and when you mature you'll stop caring about it kk.

Being a virgin is also a strong indication you haven't ever had a romantic partner so most people definitely regret wasting 5, 10, 15, 20 years of their lifes or their entire lives away without any romantic contact with somebody


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh ffs. Incels because of SA must make up about half of that amount too. **** life.


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

You shouldn't believe that study, a lot of guys would lie telling they're not virgins anymore, a lot of guys lie about it, so probably the amount of virgin guys is much higher than 5%


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Rodrigo R said:


> You shouldn't believe that study, a lot of guys would lie telling they're not virgins anymore, a lot of guys lie about it, so probably the amount of virgin guys is much higher than 5%


Why would someone lie on an anonymous survey?


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

2Milk said:


> How do you even accurately test for virginity?


Asking, I guess. Why? You'd lie about that on surveys? I feel no need to.



McFly said:


> So does that mean gay and lesbian people are virgins? At least there's no worries about genital eating STDs if that makes you feel better.


What so you're saying gay sex doesn't count? I don't see your logic.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

SaladDays said:


> Right because sex is irrelevant and when you mature you'll stop caring about it kk.
> 
> Being a virgin is also a strong indication you haven't ever had a romantic partner so most people definitely regret wasting 5, 10, 15, 20 years of their lifes or their entire lives away without any romantic contact with somebody


When you're in your 30s in a relationship and having regular sex with someone you love, as we've statistically established that you will be, why are you going to be worried about this notion of having wasted your 20s? Why would you be living in the past? Life is not a competition to see who can rack up the most sexual partners, so once you have someone you love it's not going to matter to you if it's your first or your 137th... is it? You're not going to feel behind because it's your first or second or whatever, you're just going to be happy to have her.

When I was 30, sure, I was bothered by not having had a relationship. But later, while I was in relationships, the fact that I had previously not been in them was not important to me anymore.

'Course your sex drive will slow too but that wasn't what I was talking about.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

McFly said:


> *So does that mean gay and lesbian people are virgins?* At least there's no worries about genital eating STDs if that makes you feel better.


Evidently so. It's obviously rather silly to call a guy or girl who's had endless amounts of same-sex sex a "virgin."

Or a girl could blow an entire football team and then let them all f*** her up the a**, but she'd still be a "virgin." Not exactly a very pure virgin IMO.


----------



## Dennis27 (Aug 12, 2014)

Paul said:


> SaladDays said:
> 
> 
> > Right because sex is irrelevant and when you mature you'll stop caring about it kk.
> ...


Experience is key. It's like starting a new game in Final Fantasy vii and going straight to sephiroth.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Mammagamma said:


> What so you're saying gay sex doesn't count? I don't see your logic.


Read the OP carefully:



monotonous said:


> According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the average age Americans lose their virginities (*defined here as vaginal sexual intercourse*) is 17.1 for both men and women.


The point is there isn't an actual standard definition for losing virginity.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

If that data is accurate, it's really not surprising what so ever. Being over the age of twenty and still a virgin is extremely rare.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

studies show that nearly 90% of virgins whine about being virgins on internet forums


----------



## pancakeface666 (Aug 19, 2014)

Im a 5% ter, whatever it takes. My dick hang lower than my ballz.

Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Shinobi1001 said:


> I'm glad I removed myself from that bracket...just two months ago, I was part of that percent, whew


LOL!

Good for you, i guess? >


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

RockmanJL9981 said:


> studies show that nearly 90% of virgins whine about being virgins on internet forums


LOL!

Yup...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Swanhild said:


> Why would someone lie on an anonymous survey?


Why wouldn't someone lie on an anonymous survey?

There are some things that no one needs to know about a person.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

McFly said:


> Read the OP carefully:
> 
> The point is there isn't an actual standard definition for losing virginity.


Did they control for sexuality too? I imagine they must have and this is just heterosexual people.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

UltraShy said:


> Evidently so. It's obviously rather silly to call a guy or girl who's had endless amounts of same-sex sex a "virgin."
> 
> Or a girl could blow an entire football team and then let them all f*** her up the a**, but she'd still be a "virgin." Not exactly a very pure virgin IMO.


People don't really do that though. Someone may give their boyfriend blowjobs and nothing else, but no one is giving multiple men oral sex and have that be the only sexual act they actually do. So this is really just purely hypothetical, and the number of virgin-****s being included in those numbers is undoubtedly negligible.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah,I'm part of the 5%,couldn't care less. Not interested at all at hiring some prostitute,not interested at all in other people's sex/romantic lives...


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Why wouldn't someone lie on an anonymous survey?
> 
> There are some things that no one needs to know about a person.


Because it's anonymous... no one is going to know and their reputation isn't endangered. So I don't see why they would be ashamed to answer truthfully.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

If I held out until I was 40 I could've been a part of that proud 0.3%! Or whatever it was. I was part of the 5%, for a while anyway. Somehow I managed quite a few relationships/dates between 26 - 30.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Part of the .3%. Yay! :|


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Swanhild said:


> Why would someone lie on an anonymous survey?


It was done through in person interviews. The answers may have been published anonymously, but they were telling another person face-to-face these answers.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I looked up the actual CDC study, hey OP, you got some important **** wrong.

THE .3% IS FOR WOMEN AGED 40-44
FOR MEN IT'S *4 TIMES AS HIGH*
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nhsr/nhsr036.pdf



nubly said:


> Thread title says males but the report says it's for both males and females. So much for the fallacy the MGTOW misogynists have about *finding a sex partner for females being easy.*


see above


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

Swanhild said:


> Why would someone lie on an anonymous survey?


Why not? some guys with SA are paranoid too, probably they think it's not anonymous at all, so some of them lie.

Btw I know about a girl that would lie about it, she's so fixated in avoiding anything related to her sexuality that she'd lie for sure


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Did they control for sexuality too? I imagine they must have and this is just heterosexual people.


The stats on this topic that get floated in the media are always geared towards hetero people. If there were guidelines about virginity that include penetration and oral involving people at a global scale, I can't decide if there would be more or less people considered virgins, since people aren't always honest even with blind studies.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

****, I'm gonna be 25 next year. I'll probably still be a virgin by then. My parents always wanted me to be the best at something so I hope they'll be proud.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

People lie. Especially about their sex life. So this 'study' says obsolutely nothing.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Swanhild said:


> Because it's anonymous... no one is going to know and their reputation isn't endangered. *So I don't see why they would be ashamed to answer truthfully.*


I think it could still be biased, as some may be too ashamed of the truth to even acknowledge it, even if they're the only ones who will know.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> People lie. Especially about their sex life. So this 'study' says obsolutely nothing.


I seem to recall a study that said people were more secretive about their income than their sex life. They'll tell you if they take it up the a**, but no way in hell are they telling you their annual income.

An interesting double standard.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> People lie. Especially about their sex life. So this 'study' says absolutely nothing.


Yup.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Swanhild said:


> Because it's anonymous... no one is going to know and their reputation isn't endangered. So I don't see why they would be ashamed to answer truthfully.


It isn't about being ashamed, its about having a proper troll ethic


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

All I know is i'm certainly glad that I didn't lose my virginity younger than 18.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> I seem to recall a study that said people were more secretive about their income than their sex life. They'll tell you if they take it up the a**, but no way in hell are they telling you their annual income.
> 
> An interesting double standard.


Haha, interesting. :grin2:


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

well i'm sure a lot of people will lie about it


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Being a virgin in your 20s is probably more common then you may think. If I had to guess, 3 of 10 are still virgins on their 20th birthday. 

For a lot of people who didn't have sex in high school, they will lose it anywhere from a year to four years after graduating. 


I'd say once you reach your late 20s and you're still a virgin, then that's pretty uncommon.


----------



## Bargeld (Feb 17, 2015)

UltraShy said:


> I seem to recall a study that said people were more secretive about their income than their sex life. They'll tell you if they take it up the a**, but no way in hell are they telling you their annual income.
> 
> An interesting double standard.


Is the take-home point that income plays a larger role in how people are evaluated?

I'd tell you my annual income. And I'm deeply ashamed of it.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> Being a virgin in your 20s is probably more common then you may think. If I had to guess, 3 of 10 are still virgins on their 20th birthday.
> 
> For a lot of people who didn't have sex in high school, they will lose it anywhere from a year to four years after graduating.
> 
> I'd say once you reach your late 20s and you're still a virgin, then that's pretty uncommon.


ya, overall, over the age of 25 then


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

xxDark Horse said:


> Being a virgin in your 20s is probably more common then you may think. If I had to guess, 3 of 10 are still virgins on their 20th birthday.
> 
> For a lot of people who didn't have sex in high school, they will lose it anywhere from a year to four years after graduating.
> 
> I'd say once you reach your late 20s and you're still a virgin, then that's pretty uncommon.


Definitely uncommon to be my age and still be a virgin.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

That's why you don't want to waste your 20s or even your 30s. You only live once so go out and experience the world. No offence to anybody but nobody wants to be in their 30s or 40s and still a virgin, still lives with their parents. 

I definitely don't want to be 30 and still haven't experienced love and the sooner I get over my shyness with women the better. Iv'e already made some tremendous strides but I need to do better.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

i'm so ****ed =(+


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes! I've still got time


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

xxDark Horse said:


> That's why you don't want to waste your 20s or even your 30s. You only live once so go out and experience the world. No offence to anybody but *nobody wants to be in their* *30s or 40s and still a virgin, still lives with their parents*.
> 
> I definitely don't want to be 30 and still haven't experienced love and the sooner I get over my shyness with women the better. Iv'e already made some tremendous strides but I need to do better.


Yep. :frown2:


----------



## Acheron Black (Mar 14, 2016)

I think the number is higher. The composition of the sample group matters. How many people that live at home with their parents with no job did the authors poll? Where was the poll conducted, online? At a university?

Also you can somehow manage to have sex once, and then return to basically a virgin state for the rest of your life, so a simple yes/no quiz is misleading.

There are even things to consider like, what do people consider sexual contact. Vaginal? Oral? Fooling around? If you consider those numbers as well, you may see a gender disparity appear, also.

I don't believe this poll to be accurate.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> That's why you don't want to waste your 20s or even your 30s. You only live once so go out and experience the world. No offence to anybody but nobody wants to be in their 30s or 40s and still a virgin, still lives with their parents.
> 
> I definitely don't want to be 30 and still haven't experienced love and the sooner I get over my shyness with women the better. Iv'e already made some tremendous strides but I need to do better.


well obviously better chance than me


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

ravens said:


> Definitely uncommon to be my age and still be a virgin.


I am following the same path, pal.
But if my life remains stagnant as of now, I know I wouldn't make past 40...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Sad fact for men that might have been missed in reading this, if you're a man who's over 35 and still a virgin, this study basically says you're never going to lose your virginity. The % doesn't change for men after that age.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Sad fact for men that might have been missed in reading this, if you're a man who's over 35 and still a virgin, this study basically says you're never going to lose your virginity. The % doesn't change for men after that age.


 That says more in what it doesn't say than it does in what it does say. And I am personally not going to say it either. :lol


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

Why should men put so much stock in losing their virginity? Why let it hurt your mind and self-esteem? Society puts sex on a pedestal to sell products. Losing your virginity doesn't solve anything besides the "problem" of being a virgin.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Agricola said:


> Why should men put so much stock in losing their virginity? Why let it hurt your mind and self-esteem? Society puts sex on a pedestal to sell products. Losing your virginity doesn't solve anything besides the "problem" of being a virgin.


It's not so much the virginity that upsets us, I don't think. It's the bonding/relationship/life stages that often accompany it.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> It's not so much the virginity that upsets us, I don't think. It's the bonding/relationship/life stages that often accompany it.


I think for most, it comes down to being able to ''score'', as they call it. i.e. lie, manipulate and seduce, whatever it takes to get your **** wet. These are the same people who say paying for it is ''cheating''. It's just a dumb rite of passage to show that you're a macho man, and god knows there are some dumb ones out there.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

well being anti-social or being socially deficient is going to hurt guys more than girls


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

STUDY SHOWs THAT STUDIES CAN SUCK MY DIECK.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Agricola said:


> Why should men put so much stock in losing their virginity? Why let it hurt your mind and self-esteem? Society puts sex on a pedestal to sell products. Losing your virginity doesn't solve anything besides the "problem" of being a virgin.


Hollywood has been making a big deal out of virginity for the past 30 years or so. Especially in the teen genre. Like just last night they showed "_Losin' It_" on tv with a young Tom Cruise from 1983. The title is pretty obvious what the plot is about.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Now I want to know the average age to lose your virginity if you're on the autism spectrum not counting those who are too low functioning who realistically arne't capable of a romantic relationship. It's probably in the early to mid twenties, i'd say like 23 or 24. Somebody should do a statistic check.



If you're autistic even high functioning, dating probably won't come as naturally for you. You're probably delayed and later to develop with the opposite sex and dating. I'm speaking through first hand experience.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

This thread is cancer and makes me want to jump off a building.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

A lot of people lied obviously. They have 0 good reasons to tell the truth, and 1 reason to lie (trolling).


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

eukz said:


> A lot of people lied obviously. They have 0 good reasons to tell the truth, and 1 reason to lie (trolling).


Agreed. its more of a macho thing for guys to lie about losing virginity.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> Look on the bright side, nobody dies a virgin. Life fuks you hard.
> 
> in the asss... ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> 
> *Guess that's why women arne't as fixated on losing their virginity.*


Probably not, I figure that's better for guys generally since most guys have a prostate.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

monotonous said:


> According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the average age Americans lose their virginities (defined here as vaginal sexual intercourse) is 17.1 for both men and women. The CDC also reports that virgins make up 12.3 percent of females and 14.3 percent of males aged 20 to 24. That number drops below 5 percent for both male and female virgins aged 25 to 29 and goes as low as 0.3 percent for virgins aged 40 to 44.
> 
> life is good


 I don't trust the CDC. They only care about the government's priorities. IOW, they're prone to bias, no matter how slight.


----------



## goldiron (Mar 28, 2016)

How do you exactly lose your virginity. You make someone pregnant?
Or is this about your first sex? Then how do gay people lose their virginity?

Isn't masterbating basically losing your virginity well, you make someone pregnant but you let it go.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I looked up the actual CDC study, hey OP, you got some important **** wrong.
> 
> THE .3% IS FOR WOMEN AGED 40-44
> FOR MEN IT'S *4 TIMES AS HIGH*
> ...


Goddamn!!! I forgot about this. So ****ing depressing.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Sweet, i'm part of the 10% population. 

Meh, the smart ones choose to wait until they're a little older than average in my opinion. Just don't wait until you're too old that you missed out on your youth. 

I'd say if you lose your virginity, any time between the ages of 18-25, then that's ideal.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Stop it i know im an outcast urgh ;_;


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Where's the study for those people who lost their virginity but are in committed & happy relationships or married. I bet you a lot of those, especially in the 20s are not in the majority, especially since our culture today is all about Tindering, & swiping left for dislike & right for like. No conversation or any type of friendship, a lot of these people hook up never to speak again, going home to an empty house or apartment. When I hear some people brag about how you're over a certain age & are still a virgin & make fun of you for it. It makes me want to punch them in the face. If your accomplishment in life is to bang as many people as possible, you have no right to lecture anyone, shame on people.


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

2Milk said:


> How do you even accurately test for virginity?


Very good question. I'm sure it was just asking people if they were virgins.

No one lies on these surveys EVER. /sarcasm.


----------

